
The Way We Read - Mossberg interviews Bezos - prakash
http://online.wsj.com/public/article/SB121261272441346269.html?mod=2_1571_leftbox
======
bprater
Good interview, I'd love to see their reader drop in price. Still too
expensive as an impulse purchase for the masses.

